# 14 Zoll Laptop für Uni und Spiele



## Zekke (26. April 2016)

*14 Zoll Laptop für Uni und Spiele*

Moin

Ich suche einen Laptop mit 14 Zoll für mich. Dabei sind mir ein paar Punkte wichtig:
1. Er sollte im Office Modus schön leise laufen.
2.Man sollte einfache Spiele wie LoL, CSGO oder Overwatch drauf spielen können. Dabei ist es mir nicht wichtig ob die auf hd oder Fullhd laufen, hauptsache die fps liegt bei den spielen um die 60.
3.Mein Budget liegt bei ca 800€, falls es sich lohnt ein wenig mehr auszugeben wäre das auch eine Überlegung wert. Jedoch möchte ich auf keinen Fall über 1000€ gehen.
Ich habe hier einmal ein paar laptops rausgesucht.
http://geizhals.de/lenovo-u41-70-sch...loc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/lenovo-ideapad-50...loc=at&hloc=de
(wobei ich den unterschied der 500s serie und des u41-70 nicht ganz verstehe, da sie ja beide die gleiche Hardware haben. könnte mir das jemand erklären?)
http://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-e5-47...loc=at&hloc=de
http://shop.lenovo.com/de/de/laptops/thinkpad/edge-series/e460/
für knapp unter 1000€ wären dann ja das yoga 700 oder das zenbook eine Überlegung wert. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis jedoch für die selbe Hardware?
Bin auch offen für alternativen in der Preisklassevon zb HP oder Dell. Habe aber kaum was mit einigermaßen angemessenen GPU gefunden(habe aber auch nicht all zu viel Ahnung)
Falls mir jemand ein vernünftiges Gamernotebook in dem Preissegment anbieten kann, welches auch schlicht daherkommt würde ich auch darüber nachdenken.
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2016)

Also, "Gaming" ist da nicht wirklich drin, aber wenn du für das Budget "möglichst viel" Gamingleistung willst UND das Notebook wirklich maximal 14 Zoll haben darf, wäre die Nvidia 940m als Grafikkarte die beste Wahl. Für LOL und CSGO sollte die locker reichen - overwatch kenn ich nicht, was die Leistung betrifft, da kann ich nichts zu sagen. 

Die Unterschiede der beiden Serien bei Lenovo sind oft rein qualitativ. Vlt. ist das Gehäuse besser, oder das Mainboard, oder das Display. Die beiden von Dir rausgesuchten Modelle in den Einzellinks wiederum haben ja unterschiedliche CPUs, der core i7 im 500S-Modell ist dabei halt 10-20% schneller in vielen Anwendungen. Die ThinkPads aus dem Link direkt von Lenovo haben aber DEUTLICH schlechtere Grafikkarten, die würde ich auf keinen Fall empfehlen.

Wenn es nicht UNBEDINGT 14 Zoll sein müssen: dieses hier hat zwar 15,6 Zoll, wiegt aber auch nur 2kg: ASUS VivoBook K501UX-DM100T silber (90NB0A62-M02830)  das wäre dann im Vergleich zu den 14ern, die 1.6-1.7kg wiegen, so, als hättest du im Rucksack oder in der Tasche für die Uni ne kleine 0,33er-Cola mehr oder weniger dabei, macht also nun echt nicht so viel aus  


Hier hast du zB die GTX 950m aus dem Asus mit vielen Spielebenchmarks NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ   und als Vergleich die GTX 940m. Da ist u.a. auch CS:GO mit drin, das mit der 940m bei ca 114 FPS in "hoch" bei 1366x768 läuft, aber leider steht es für die 950m nicht drin. In dem Fall reicht die 940m also natürlich locker aus, aber ich weiß wie gesagt nicht, was mit Overwatch ist. Als Vergleich: such mal in den beiden Links das Game "World of Warships". mit der 940m hast du da bei hohen Details in FullHD ca. 40 FPS, mit der 950m aber schon 60 FPS - nur so als Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Zekke (26. April 2016)

danke schonmal  worin liegt der der unterschied zwischen dem vivobook und nem zenbook von asus ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2016)

Zekke schrieb:


> danke schonmal  worin liegt der der unterschied zwischen dem vivobook und nem zenbook von asus ?


 zenbook heißen normalerweise die besonders kompakten und dünnen Modelle von Asus, die so weit ich weiß dann auch die offizielle Klassifizierung "Ultrabook" tragen "dürfen". Bei nem Ultrabook hast du halt ein paar Eckdaten, die ein 15,6Zoll-Modell idr nicht erfüllt, auch wenn es nur minimale Unterschiede sind. Welches Zenbook meinst du denn genau?


----------



## Zekke (27. April 2016)

Asus UX303UB-R4044T Multimedia Ultrabook: Ultrabook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de 
das hier als beispiel


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2016)

Zekke schrieb:


> Asus UX303UB-R4044T Multimedia Ultrabook: Ultrabook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
> das hier als beispiel


Ja, das ist halt "kompakter" gebaut, dafür halt nur eine 940m als Grafikkarte, da eine 950m wohl nicht genug gekühlt werden kann und/oder es halt deutlich teurer wäre, dies zu verwirklichen


----------

